# Saddle sores



## TAV (24 Nov 2019)

Hi ive been off the bike for a few months but on the last few rides ive been getting a hot rear end and a few boils. So i changed the saddle to a sella italia slr but today my rear end is in rags. I checked the bike fit and it looks right i wash my bib shorts after each ride do i need to change my saddle.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Nov 2019)

Sounds like you need to do shorter rides to begin with. I often ride for a couple of hours at a time wearing denim jeans and I don't suffer any ill effect. I've never even worn cycling-specific clothing.


----------



## Slioch (24 Nov 2019)

A liberal smearing of this on your undercarriage before a ride should help. Other brands are available.


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2019)

Build it up, but let the sores heal, so short rides first. I wouldn't ride too far in jeans - given at least 4x folds of fabric in funny places on the seams - I do occasionally potter about in jeans too, but nothing serious - i.e. family ride. They aren't good in bad weather !

Try sudacrem after a ride.


----------



## Ian H (24 Nov 2019)

Could be an allergy to the washing powder.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Nov 2019)

make sure your saddle height and set back are right 1st 

https://jimlangley.net/crank/bikefit.html


----------



## cyberknight (24 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Build it up, but let the sores heal, so short rides first. I wouldn't ride too far in jeans - given at least 4x folds of fabric in funny places on the seams - I do occasionally potter about in jeans too, but nothing serious - i.e. family ride. They aren't good in bad weather !
> 
> Try sudacrem after a ride.


i had some shorts that bunched up as the leg grippers were rubbish and they gave me a saddle sore , took them back .


----------



## TAV (24 Nov 2019)

Yeah i thunk i need to stay with the same saddle and do shorter rides to get my rear end used to cycling again it cant be the sorts they are new well ive only used them about 8 times.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> I wouldn't ride too far in jeans - given at least 4x folds of fabric in funny places on the seams - I do occasionally potter about in jeans too, but nothing serious - i.e. family ride. They aren't good in bad weather !



No adverse effects on me up to about 25 miles, but I will always stop a couple of times to have a drink, and that takes the weight off the saddle. Agree they are not fun to cycle in during heavy rain - they soak up so much water you end up being several pounds heavier. When really soaked I find they can cause soreness.


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2019)

Oh, and make sure you haven't got a bacterial infection -AKA jock itch - you can get cream that will sort it quickly - makes the skin really tender.

PS it's not lack of keeping clean that can cause it. I've had it once and no amount of sudocrem etc helped, then researched it, a cream sorted it in less than a week - can't for the life of me remember what - over the counter stuff - similar to athletes foot cream.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Nov 2019)

also some shorts have different width pads, i find the narrow pads rub me so i prefer a wider pad


----------



## Ian H (24 Nov 2019)

TAV said:


> ...it cant be the s[_h_]orts they are new...


Non-sequitur there methinks.


----------



## alicat (24 Nov 2019)

Try different shorts. Get out of the saddle from time to time to ease the pressure on any hot spots that are building up.


----------



## TAV (24 Nov 2019)

I bought endura pro sl and they came in different widths i bought xl and they fit well nice and tight


----------



## Heigue'r (24 Nov 2019)

I have suffered the past few weeks with them having never do so before,I run 3 pairs of dhb flaslight during the winter,I have kind of written them off due to this issue however i ran the same last year with no problems,the only change is washing powder,hadn't thought of that until reading this thread,however Ive ran castelli bib shorts during the summer with no side effects and same washing powder..time to experiment...used to use liquid and softener however the new machine recomends powder and have given up on softener as my little girl is allergic to it


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Nov 2019)

Decent chamois cream, and actively re positioning during the ride are the key here. As you get used to it, and you harden up your soft bits, it will become less of an issue. Stand up, re adjust, frequently, and don’t wait until it gets uncomfortable, and it will be better for you.


----------



## Ian H (24 Nov 2019)

Heigue'r said:


> ...used to use liquid and softener however the new machine recomends powder and have given up on softener as my little girl is allergic to it


I've heard it said that softener is not good for lycra.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2019)

Ian H said:


> I've heard it said that softener is not good for lycra.


Correct. I would never use softener or biological powder or gel on my kit.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2019)

TAV said:


> Hi ive been off the bike for a few months but on the last few rides ive been getting a hot rear end and a few boils. So i changed the saddle to a sella italia slr but today my rear end is in rags. I checked the bike fit and it looks right i wash my bib shorts after each ride do i need to change my saddle.


I've twice had months off the bike in the last four years. Most recently four months this year. In both cases I was back on the bike with no problems.

Unless you've made changes to clothing, saddle or position I can't see why these would be the cause.

I'd look at other things such as sitting position or washing powder for example. 

Sudocreme is good, better than chamois cream and cheaper.


----------



## 12boy (28 Nov 2019)

Saddle sores used to be a big problem for me, but not so much anymore. I have had better results with narrow leather saddles that provide the sit bones as the only real contact point. I use gusset type shorts and pants with regular cotton underwear that are seamless in the critical areas. If it is too cold for that then short liners under poly-merino long johns etc. My saddle sores are much more of an issue in warm temps so it seems heat, sweat and friction create the environment that brings on the plugged follicles that generate saddle sores. Having wicking under wear and some airflow with loose shorts helps with that in my case, as does leather which doesn't heat up like plastic. Once a sore is there it needs to drain so sometimes soaking in epsom salts can help. Usually mine start small and prompt attention to that can minimize the problem.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2019)

@12boy I think you're spot on with the heat, sweat and friction analysis. I only get saddle sores when touring abroad and if I cover the area in Sudocreme this usually prevents them.

This next bit may sound a bit disgusting. If I get a sore I find the best cure is to keep the area as clean as possible. Usually the sore will be in contact with the saddle, the pressure this creates constantly drains it and the sore clears up very quickly. When this happens on tour I usually find a small blood stained area on the chamois. Always happy to see this as it indicates there is no pus to drain away.


----------



## 12boy (28 Nov 2019)

It is disgusting but so are saddle sores. I'll add to the disgust by endorsing the strategy of irrigating the area with a hand held shower head set on needle spray. Feels like driving a nail but a few minutes of pain washing out the sore has really helped with a quick heal .


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

Heigue'r said:


> I have suffered the past few weeks with them having never do so before,I run 3 pairs of dhb flaslight during the winter,I have kind of written them off due to this issue however i ran the same last year with no problems,the only change is washing powder,hadn't thought of that until reading this thread,however Ive ran castelli bib shorts during the summer with no side effects and same washing powder..time to experiment...used to use liquid and softener however the new machine recomends powder and have given up on softener as my little girl is allergic to it



Liquid soap flakes worth a try instead, maybe?

Wilkinsons stock them, £3 a bottle. I think most supermarkets stock them as well. I use this for hand washing laundry as I suffer from sensitive skin, and if I use the wrong product, I end up scratching like a baboon...


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2019)

Got one at the weekend maybe due to getting drenched and friction,shorts I wore also on the upper end of the right fit so maybe s bit tighter might be better


----------



## Heigue'r (13 Jan 2020)

Having tried some castelli nano flex biblongs and some endura fs 260 pro biblongs,the issue returned early last week so for me it was not down to the bibs or saddle.I got some chamaois cream at the weekend...wow is all I can say,I cannot believe how good I feel after using it.Just got in from 23 mile commute and its like I havn't been on the bike at all..a complete revelation.wooohoooo


----------



## kingrollo (14 Jan 2020)

Also check your flexibility - If everything gets tight 'down there' it can amplify the friction


----------

